# Η Ελλάς προώρισται να ζήση και θα ζήση = Greece is destined to live and will live



## nickel (Mar 15, 2012)

Θυμόμαστε τον Χαρίλαο Τρικούπη όχι μόνο από το «Δυστυχώς επτωχεύσαμεν» αλλά και από το «Η Ελλάς προώρισται να ζήση και θα ζήση».

Μια αγγλική απόδοση (στο οπισθόφυλλο του βιβλίου _Ionian vision: Greece in Asia Minor, 1919-1922_, όπου και ο χάρτης της Μεγάλης Ελλάδος):
*Greece is destined to live and will live.* 

Περιττό να πω ότι ο ένας στους τέσσερις στο διαδίκτυο γράφουν *_προόρισται_ (ακόμα και στην ΕΕ). Το –_ω_– είναι χρονική αύξηση του αρχαίου παρακειμένου τού _προορίζομαι_. Νομίζω ότι αυτή την ορθογραφία πρέπει να κρατάμε.

Δίπλα σ’ αυτό και στο «Ελλάς», τι θα κάνουμε με την υποτακτική; Οι μισοί γράφουν _ζήσει_:
*Η Ελλάς προώρισται να ζήσει και θα ζήσει!*
Έτσι γράφει τη ρήση και το ΛΝΕΓ στο πλαίσιο του λήμματος _εισαγωγικά_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2012)

Στον χάρτη έχει και προσγεγραμμένα γιώτα δίπλα στα «ζήση». :) Επομένως, όταν τα γράφουμε με πεζά, θα θέλει και υπογεγραμμένες...


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2012)

Αυτό οι περισσότεροι το έχουμε ξεπεράσει. Κάποιοι, επειδή δεν έχουν εύκολη πρόσβαση στους χαρακτήρες της αρχαίας, γράφουν «ζήσηι». Το Γκουγκλ το ξέρει αυτό και ανταποκρίνεται σωστά. Ίσως είναι υπερβολή να πούμε ότι, αν γράψεις «ζήση», πρέπει να βάλεις και την υπογεγραμμένη.


----------



## sarant (Mar 16, 2012)

Την υπογεγραμμένη στην υποτακτική πολλοί είχαν σταματήσει να τη βάζουν όταν καταργήθηκε. Δες π.χ. τις εκδόσεις Καραγάτση στην Εστία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2012)

Άλλωστε και η Νεοελληνική Γραμματική της Δημοτικής διατηρεί το —_η_ της υποτακτικής, αλλά όχι την υπογεγραμμένη.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2018)

Βέβαια οι αρχαιολάτρες γνωρίζουν πως ο Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης ήταν ανελλήνιστος κι αγράμματος, και στο ευρύτερο πλαίσιο της σαρωτικά ισοπεδωτικής καμπάνιας «όπου -ντ- εμείς -νδ-, κι όπου -στ- εμείς -σθ-» έχουν γεμίσει τον τόπο με «προώρισθαι»· πχ *https://goo.gl/DUz2UC* και https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1594550120594335&set=gm.167042600785044


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2018)

Έχω υποστηρίξει και άλλες φορές εδώ, στη Λεξιλογία, ότι όταν μεταφέρουμε παλαιότερα κείμενα σε σημερινές δημοσιεύσεις το καλύτερο είναι να εφαρμόζεται η σημερινή ορθογραφία. Έχω τη διάθεση να υποχωρήσω στο ωμέγα του _προώρισται_, μια και ο τύπος δεν μπορεί να έχει το αντίστοιχό του στη δημοτική, αλλά το _να ζήσει_ και το _θα ζήσει_ δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί να ντυθούν τη λεοντή της καθαρεύουσας. Οι άλλοι λαοί τι κάνουν; Οι Εγγλέζοι, όταν δημοσιεύουν σε κείμενα που απευθύνονται στο ευρύ κοινό αποσπάσματα από γραπτά της βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ (της πρώτης) ή ποίηση του Τσώσερ ακολουθούν τις ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις της εποχής;


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2018)

Και στις δύο (ή τρεις) περιπτώσεις τα παλιά αυτά έργα κυκλοφορούν σε εγκεκριμένες εκδόσεις από τις οποίες αντλούμε εκφράσεις ή αποσπάσματα σε απολιθωματική μορφή. Στην περίπτωση του Τσόσερ είναι πιθανότατο να έχεις τη μεσαιωνική ορθογραφία του πρωτοτύπου. Στην περίπτωση του Σέξπιρ δεν πας με κάποιο από τα folio αλλά κάποια από τις εκδόσεις του 20ού αιώνα. Για την αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το TLG. Η απλοποίηση που κάνουμε, ιδίως πια στο διαδίκτυο, είναι σε επίπεδο τόνων και πνευμάτων. Αλίμονο αν αρχίσει ο καθένας να πειράζει την ορθογραφία κατά το δοκούν.


----------

